
Show HN: WebRTC wrapper for React and Vue (built-in signaling) - tamas1
https://npmjs.com/package/neat-rtc
======
ex3ndr
I have never understood why there are built-in signaling in all this
libraries? Most of the time you are going to be multi platform or implement
custom routing logic some day and using some 3rd party signaling is not useful
at all.

~~~
ajacksified
Also, if you're already using redux+sagas, having a saga that manages the
connection and messages makes it pretty easy to implement RTC, websockets,
http2 push, or whatever your favorite flavor is.

------
rush86999
is there a stun and turn server implementation?

~~~
dboreham
Why would you need yet another STUN/TURN server?

